# Inconsiderate neighbours. Arghhhhhh!



## flanajb (12 Aug 2011)

My Neighbour was until recently a good friend of mine until him and his partner decided to buy a cat which has taken to spending more time in our garden than theirs. Not only do I not want their pet in my garden, but I take offence to having to clean it's dung up.

We have raised the issue, but just got the shrugged shoulders response and were told "if you see it in your garden, just clap your hands at it and don't spray it with water". What is more frustrating is that half our adjoining fence is trellis and anyone with half a brain would have realised that buying a cat was a dumb idea.

I am just waiting until the time is right and the little moggy is going to get the soaking of it's life and world war III will commence with my old pal.

It must be an age thing, but some people don't seem to give a damn about how their actions affect others.

Sorry, but I just needed to get it off my chest

PS - Any tips on how I can keep it out, without resorting to spending lots of my hard earned cash would be welcome.


----------



## loz (12 Aug 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOuCjzVAO_w


----------



## Jacob (12 Aug 2011)

loz":1ax2420m said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOuCjzVAO_w


 :lol: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/AK47-Aqua-Fire- ... B003B00A9C


----------



## xy mosian (12 Aug 2011)

I absolutely agree with your dismay. When our neighbour, sorry person who lives next door, moved in she bought six cats. I do not dislike cats, just having to change our gardening habits because they like to use our garden as a toilet. Flower beds which were once a nice tilth are now set like concrete so that they cannot scrat up the soil. Bedding plants have to be planted in the smallest possible hole. Why cannot cat owners provide litter trays for their pets, after all I was required, rightly, to clear up after my dog.

Another thread, about vegetables I think, suggests using plastic water bottles filled with water left lying around to keep them moving. I cannot report on the effectiveness, but it might be worth trying. One well known TV gardener did suggest a Jack Russell once over. Sadly this might be regarded as 'Hunting with Dogs'.

Keep smiling and take the folks next door of your Christmas card list.

xy


----------



## Dick Turpin (12 Aug 2011)

We had the same problem with our next door neighbour who bought two cats and you can guess the rest cat rubbish every where and we stopped it buy putting down moth balls in the areas that were being fouled and it stopped O there was one other thing we did try was orange peel that is something that I have been told cats do not like it could be the citrus smell.

Hope this helps 

Eric


----------



## Blister (12 Aug 2011)

Not that i should be showing you how to do it but :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8

:mrgreen:


----------



## henton49er (12 Aug 2011)

I would definitely recommend a Jack Russell terrier. If it happens to attack a cat in your garden, that is the fault of the cat owner for allowing it to stray. You must of course make sure that your terrier cannot escape into your neighbours garden!!

xy - I do not agree that having a terrier amounts to hunting with dogs unless you specifically set out to catch rabbits, hares, foxes, badgers etc. with a group of dogs. We are talking here about a domestic pet.

Mike.


----------



## loz (12 Aug 2011)

+






=


----------



## flanajb (12 Aug 2011)

loz":12c4y4p9 said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality. I must just resort to that =D>


----------



## loz (12 Aug 2011)

Its a slow day here at work as you can tell !!!!


----------



## adidat (12 Aug 2011)

blister your link was excellent really made me laugh.

adidat


----------



## tomatwark (12 Aug 2011)

If you are having to clear up the mess, put it on a shovel and take it round to your neighbours and give it back.

Tom


----------



## studders (12 Aug 2011)

tomatwark":3m12krt0 said:


> ..... put it on a shovel and take it round to your neighbours and give it back.
> 
> Tom



What, the Cat?


----------



## kmcleod (12 Aug 2011)

Try the green gardener website, they sell cat repellant that is REALLY effective, our neighbourhood moggies now go round the garden - you can literally see them walking the walls to avoid the garden,,,,

RESULT.....


----------



## RogerM (12 Aug 2011)

I once heard about a guy who was so fed up with his neighbours cat leaving calling cards in his garden that eventually his filled a dry brown paper bag with the stuff and then dumped it on his neighbours doorstep. Then he rang the bell and waited until he heard footsteps before setting light to the paper bag. The neighbour opened his front door in his carpet slippers, and on seeing the burning paperbag stamped on it to put out the fire! Funnily enough his cat was kept under control after that.


----------



## Lardman (12 Aug 2011)

I had a similar problem, everyday up to 6 piles of dung, everyone round here but me has at least 2 cats ! I had tried everything to keep them away.

Gave up in the end and bought one of these.

http://www.contech-inc.com/products/scarecrow/

Not had to clean up once since.


----------



## gus3049 (12 Aug 2011)

I'm a cat lover :roll: 

Can't stand dogs. Dirty things. bark all the time and drive me insane with the noise. And they try and kill our chickens. The chooks and the cats live in peace which, it seems, is more than some human's manage.

However, I would strongly support the water spray. Cats hate it and it does them no harm whatsoever. I do mean spray by the way not a water cannon


----------



## Max Power (12 Aug 2011)

Why not do the same as Jim Carey in Me Myself and Irene, when he dropped his trousers on the the neighbours lawn after getting fed up of the neighbours dog doing the same on his :lol:


----------



## flanajb (12 Aug 2011)

If I had a dog I would take it around into the neighbours garden and let it do a big dung on their lawn whilst they were sitting in the garden. Could you imagine their faces, when you say "just letting my dog use your garden as a toilet like your cat does in ours"!

I just don't have the bottle to do that.


----------



## doorframe (12 Aug 2011)

gus3049":109p0ogy said:


> I'm a cat lover :roll:
> 
> Can't stand dogs. Dirty things. bark all the time and drive me insane with the noise.



+1

But, you are right, cats can be a pain to neighbours. My neigbours had my full permission to use any any method to keep my cat out of their gardens as long as they did not harm him. But they are decent people and I don't think it would cross their minds.
I provided a litter tray indoors and many areas of sand / loose dirt / gravel etc in my own garden to try to keep him from wandering.

Now he's gone, and my wife has 2 aviarys, I naturally get all the cats in the neighberhood gathering for the matinee, but as we keep the grass mown and the borders covered in slate, we get no problem with pussy cat-poo.


----------



## Racers (12 Aug 2011)

Hi, 

We have two cats and they use our garden and next doors as toilets, they both bury their poo, its usually only the top cat that leaves it on the surface, marking its territory.
Ultra-sonic cat repellers work if you must do something http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keyw ... vbchaa2m_b


Pete


----------



## Digit (12 Aug 2011)

I live on a main road, at this time of the year crossing can take some time due to heavy tourist traffic, so what happens? A lady moves in next door with three cats a couple of months ago. She now has two!

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (13 Aug 2011)

Cats! :twisted: Spawn of Satan.


----------



## Max Power (13 Aug 2011)

Don't be silly Roger :roll: 


They're much worse than that :x 

When I was young a friend had three of them, the fleabags used to climb all over the benches , on the sink, in the pans
and then you'd get asked if you wanted a cuppa :-&


----------



## gus3049 (13 Aug 2011)

Alan Jones":88q9hr0n said:


> Don't be silly Roger :roll:
> 
> 
> They're much worse than that :x
> ...



If you had a properly developed immune system, such things would worry far less than having your face licked by some big floppy doggy tongue - utterly disgusting.

I like cats because they are capable of telling you to ..ss off if they are not in the mood. Proper civilised behaviour. Non of this PLEASE PLEASE LOVE ME I'M DESPERATE stuff.

I find it appalling that there is the product of the dogs rear end all over public spaces. To some people, those public spaces represent their garden.

Each animal has its benefits and disadvantages.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Aug 2011)

When I was caring for my son's Staffie, I was able to leave her in the garden during the day, as I have an escape-proof garden. I didn't find any dead cats, but I did notice a sudden absence of them while the Staffie was with us! Is that hunting with dogs? I don't think so! 

Just the smell of dog keeps the cats away I suppose. :twisted:


----------



## woodstainwilly (14 Aug 2011)

A 12 bore might be the answer, not at the cat but the pest next door.
Willy.


----------



## Geofrey (14 Aug 2011)

Just spray it with some water. Wait not just water, but hot water and I am sure it will never come back.


----------



## ricasso (14 Aug 2011)

Lion dung! you can buy it in pellet form and spread it around your garden perimeter, not only will it keep cats out it also acts as a fertiliser!


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Aug 2011)

ricasso":1lwqzx13 said:


> Lion dung! you can buy it in pellet form and spread it around your garden perimeter, not only will it keep cats out it also acts as a fertiliser!



Will this stuff deter smokers from hanging out behind my garden wall, polluting my space and doing other preternatural things, where the street lights don't shine? 

John :twisted:


----------



## ricasso (14 Aug 2011)

Benchwayze":s8rmqhtf said:


> ricasso":s8rmqhtf said:
> 
> 
> > Lion dung! you can buy it in pellet form and spread it around your garden perimeter, not only will it keep cats out it also acts as a fertiliser!
> ...


Im sure it would if you throw it over the wall while your interlopers are doing their best to spoil your peace of mind....


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Aug 2011)

ricasso":az5d6hx9 said:


> Benchwayze":az5d6hx9 said:
> 
> 
> > ricasso":az5d6hx9 said:
> ...



So it stinks like we can smell it too! 
Great! 8) 

John :lol:


----------



## ricasso (14 Aug 2011)

No, it doesn't stink, but it works on cats and if someone tipped a load of cr*p,Lion or otherwise, on my head I think id get the message pretty damn quick! :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Aug 2011)

Hmmm... 

Mind you, I had the idea that chicken pellets might work, because I know they do pong! 
Problem is I don't wish to subject my neighbors to a whiff every time they walk outside their doors. 
Maybe I should just grow some Fire-thorn on the plot, so the foliage overhangs the wall! 
I suppose then they would just sit on my lawn instead! 
I think I will buy that German Shepherd after all! :twisted:


----------



## ricasso (14 Aug 2011)

Benchwayze":38ydwp2b said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Mind you, I had the idea that chicken pellets might work, because I know they do pong!
> Problem is I don't wish to subject my neighbors to a whiff every time they walk outside their doors.
> ...



Yep, Pyrocantha will do the job! used to hate working on that stuff, id almost need a blood transfusion after a day cutting that! :twisted:


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Aug 2011)

I'll buy some chain-mail gloves and take some cuttings then! 
Cheers

John


----------



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

Oh dear. It all came to a head tonight. The neighbour confronted my 9 year old Daughter and told her off for spraying the cat. That was like a red rag to a bull with the Wife and she told them, "keep the cat out of the garden and it won't get wet"

What is really sad is that even after a long conversation, he said he felt sorry for us. He could not even understand that we have every right to say we do not want his cat in our garden.

He even said that us soaking his cat is like him soaking our Daughter. I tried to explain that there was a slight difference there. But to no avail!

Some people just can't seem to grasp how their actions affect other people. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Digit (14 Aug 2011)

I'm afraid you have no chance of a logical discussion there my friend. Bin there etc.
One old lady, two doors down from us, once knocked on our door to complain about our dogs fouling _our_ garden!

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

Digit":3jlhouhi said:


> I'm afraid you have no chance of a logical discussion there my friend. Bin there etc.
> One old lady, two doors down from us, once knocked on our door to complain about our dogs fouling _our_ garden!
> 
> Roy.


The mind boggles :shock:


----------



## xy mosian (14 Aug 2011)

flanajb, I'm sorry for you, and your family. Sadly, although the details are different, it all sounds very familiar. We are now on 'ignore, they don't exist' terms. Unfortunate really.

xy


----------



## barkwindjammer (14 Aug 2011)

Your a 'woody' run one of these up
http://huntercatapults.co.uk/
make ammo from tinfoil scrunched into large tight pellets-the moggy will soon get fed up, after it sees 3 of these flashing past it even the 'snap' of an empty catty will have it vacating your property.
Anyone else still read the Beano ?


----------



## flanajb (14 Aug 2011)

xy mosian":18wq861v said:


> flanajb, I'm sorry for you, and your family. Sadly, although the details are different, it all sounds very familiar. We are now on 'ignore, they don't exist' terms. Unfortunate really.
> 
> xy


I agree totally. It is sad as we all got on very well. I said to the Wife that we do not have to justify ourselves to them as to why we do not want their feline friend in our garden.

Given the conversation. We are no doubt on an 'ignore', they 'don't exist' term.

Looks like I am going to have to shell out and increase our 4ft fence to 6ft.


----------



## Digit (14 Aug 2011)

I doubt six ft is enough. If the cat _is_ coming over your fence attach some out riggers and string fruit cage netting along the top, the cat will not normally walk on such yielding surfaces.

Roy.


----------



## belcher (14 Aug 2011)

electric fence! then air rifle.


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Aug 2011)

flanajb":2w8pb0iz said:


> Oh dear. It all came to a head tonight. The neighbour confronted my 9 year old Daughter and told her off for spraying the cat. That was like a red rag to a bull with the Wife and she told them, "keep the cat out of the garden and it won't get wet"
> 
> What is really sad is that even after a long conversation, he said he felt sorry for us. He could not even understand that we have every right to say we do not want his cat in our garden.
> 
> ...



Seems logical to me Fianajb? If your neighbours catch you daughter crapping on their garden then give them total permission to soak her?

Cats tread VERY carefully in our garden because if I see them they get a stone rocketing past their heads from my catapult! We have lots of birds that have been encouraged into our garden and they are NOT there to feed neighbours cats who are TRESPASSING! Did you realise that they can go from 0 to 60+ in a very small fraction of a second! (hammer) (hammer) 

I quite like cats, but I don't think that I could eat a whole one! 

As for dogs. I was born into a houshold with a dog. Normally labradors and we have a chocolat lab now. She is not encouraged to lick faces and would not if you asked her to do so. A dogs tounge is as clean as its a r s e a vet once told us and it is the same with a cat! Our dog does not walk all over work surfaces as a cat does either. I do not like dogs who try to lick my face!

Going back to the plastic bottles filled with water. We have a 50 meter long drive with a parking area part way up. The drive is covered with fine gravel and a real pain. The neighbours cats used to use the lovely gravel in the parking area as a toilet until a French friend told ne about the bottles. I thought he was kidding but I tried it and it works. It also worked where the cats used to lay in hiding by a bird bath and on a pile of sand behind the house. 

When I lived just NW of Manchester I had the only cat I've ever had. A neighbours tom discovered that it could get into our house and it peed all over our dining room and the kitchen worktops a couple of times before I discovered where it lived. I went and knocked on the door to be answered by a real stroppy git. I was quite polite when I told him what had happened and his reply was hard luck what the hell do you think I can do about it! My reply was that when I got home I was going to modify the cat flap so that any cat that got in couldn't get out again and my dog would have it and kill it! I didn;t need to modify the flap and didn't have any more problems! Subtle or what :mrgreen: 

Cats are a bleedin pain! I wouldn't knowingly hurt one but they are NOT welcome in my garden. I don't allow my dog to use other peoples property as a toilet or a hunting ground and I don't expect them to do so in mine!

Rant over (for now?)


----------



## flanajb (15 Aug 2011)

Jonzjob":3m02dyf2 said:


> flanajb":3m02dyf2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear. It all came to a head tonight. The neighbour confronted my 9 year old Daughter and told her off for spraying the cat. That was like a red rag to a bull with the Wife and she told them, "keep the cat out of the garden and it won't get wet"
> ...


Thanks John. I am glad that it is not just me who thinks that having other peoples pets in your garden is something that you should have to tolerate


----------



## steadyeddie (17 Aug 2011)

A chap near us used to let his dog foul on an area where the youngsters near us played. One day after watching this happen, I put the dog cr*p into a bag & took it to his house. I gave the bag to him, telling him that if it happened again I would post it through his letter box, minus the bag! It never did happen again. :? 

Dave


----------



## gus3049 (17 Aug 2011)

Oh dear,

Here's two more to upset you.

They are eight weeks old, already house trained and BURY their muck like all proper cats should. We said no more cats so naturally we weakened as soon as we saw them :lol: 

Rather like rioters, I reckon its all down to early training!!


----------



## Digit (17 Aug 2011)

Yeah, but _where_ do they bury it Gordon?

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (17 Aug 2011)

Digit":22hmci48 said:


> Yeah, but _where_ do they bury it Gordon?
> 
> Roy.



At the moment of course, its a litter tray. We also have two mature cats who use our own garden and bury it there very carefully it seems. That is when we are watching of course. As we live in the middle of farms, its hardly a great problem if they stray. 

I have to say that I have never had a neighbour problem with the cats, even when I have lived in the middle of town or out in the sticks in East Anglia.

Might just be down to their human companions.


----------



## gus3049 (17 Aug 2011)

Just read a previous post.

As said 'wobbly' is the way to stop cats. We have one who is a bit nervous and got lost for three months once. We put a fence round the immediate area outside our back door with a loose section at the top with no support. Even the more outgoing cat who will climb anything won't go over that and has to ask to be let out.


----------



## Sawyer (17 Aug 2011)

Cats are nice.

I have three, and they slaughter vermin at an astonishing rate, which no doubt benefits the neighbours. That said, I'd have no problem with the neighbours seeing them off their property with hose or water pistol. Cats will get the message and it'll do them no harm.

_'God put the cat on earth in order to give Man the pleasure of stroking the tiger'_
Fernard Mery, 1887-1983.


----------



## adidat (17 Aug 2011)

heres my somewhat adorable monster, but im not to keen on cat sh it, she tends to use a tray or buries it quite deep in the flower bed 

*CHLOE*






adidat


----------



## Digit (17 Aug 2011)

> and they slaughter vermin at an astonishing rate,



And not just vermin, unfortunately.

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (18 Aug 2011)

Digit":i3xl58sw said:


> > and they slaughter vermin at an astonishing rate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that we keep what used to be wild animals as pets is inevitably going to mean that their basic nature remains. Some dogs kill humans, babies, other dogs etc. Cats do kill birds as well as other small animals - I assume this is what you refer to. How do we train them to know the difference? The numbers however are a matter of argument and I can't believe our 'pets' have as much effect on the bird population than they would 'in the wild' where their breeding would be uncontrolled. But then humans have got in the way of that too.

Animals eat each other. Basic fact of life. We do it too - some of us that is.

We have one cat that never catches anything at all. The other one probably catches two or three birds a week but at least two or three rodents a day. Its only humans that consider birds more important than mice. We make the decision that its somehow acceptable for cats to do our dirty work and keep one population down and then complain that they also catch other creatures.

Man is responsible for far more damage to any animal environment and therefore population than any of our chosen predators. Pesticides, destruction of habitat etc etc.

Double standards? I love animals, a little mouse is a charming creature but it tries to eat the food we provide for our chickens. I choose to have cats around but know what they 'do for a living' I hate it when they do what their basic nature demands but just have to accept it. I find killing anything incredibly difficult but will do it to eat. Thats what they think they are doing. Thats all.


----------



## Digit (18 Aug 2011)

That is what I was referring to Gordon, but don't misunderstand me. Double standards? Absolutely! I got it in the neck elsewhere on that subject as we do have double standards, we say it is wrong to kill Foxes but say nothing about the parakeet cull, musn't kill badgers but slaughter cattle ad lib. Yes, cats are killers, yes that is their nature, but when i extend that to humans the balloon goes up!
I would add though Gordon that your cats can be fitted with warning bells.

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (18 Aug 2011)

Digit":3mu32png said:



> when i extend that to humans the balloon goes up!
> I would add though Gordon that your cats can be fitted with warning bells.
> 
> Roy.



No criticism from me, we are the worst of the lot. I can think of quite a few that need warning bells attached. Don't 'spose telling them the reason why and trying to reason with them will have much effect.

I don't like bells on cats. I reckon we have interfered with their basic nature quite enough. Its a price we have to pay for taking them in - well, lets say its a price the prey pay. Here the skies are still full of birds. We get woken with the dawn chorus that we missed so much in London. There are cats everywhere too and they don't seem to be affecting the bird population, just doing their bit to keep a balance as would happen in a natural way anyway. There are other reasons for the precipitous reduction in population in some areas.

When I hear about such things as declawing cats because of someone's precious possessions, I feel like doing murder myself. We don't own the animals, we share our world with them. The only acceptable thing I see that we can do is kill to eat - this is 'natural'.

There are of course plenty of people who will disagree with that too.


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Aug 2011)

I can't understand what all the fuss is about :? We have a cat as do most of our neighbours. They are no trouble at all. Seem to spend most of their time eating or sleeping  When they go to the toilet they always bury it so it's not a problem. 

We also have lots of other animals that visit our garden - foxes, squirrels, the occasional deer, numerous different birds. I love watching them. They all seem to go about their day-to-day activities without any fuss and bother. In fact we get far more problems with the humans......... :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Digit (18 Aug 2011)

> The only acceptable thing I see that we can do is kill to eat - this is 'natural'.



And we cull half a million deer a year and you are not permitted to sell the carcases of a perfectly edible animal.
Talk animals, control, crop damage etc and logic goes out of the window.
A lady on another forum was promoting 'Don't visit Wales they are gonna murder badgers' and stated that she and her friends were not gong to purchase any food stuffs from Wales.
I told her that would be a good trick and gave her a list of animal products used in food and other products, which included shampoo and beer.
Haven't heard from her since!

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (18 Aug 2011)

Paul Chapman":2qnwur0c said:


> I can't understand what all the fuss is about :?
> Paul



Well, the thread is about the neighbours more than the cats. We all have the right to decide what happens on our own property (er... mostly) and I think it quite reasonable that that view should be accepted rather than given the aggressive treatment that this request seems to have garnered. My first reaction would have been to see if there was a reasonably easy way to keep my cats out but there you go.

Why some people can't see that their point of view is not going to be shared by everyone and at least be prepared to discuss things reasonably, I can never understand. (Unless they disagree with me of course)

I am assuming that the original approach about the problem was in keeping with the 'good neighbours' doctrinaire rather than the archetypal bull in the china shoppe


----------



## Digit (18 Aug 2011)

> (Unless they disagree with me of course)


 :lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Aug 2011)

Easy for me. Cat in my garden = catapult and a stone going past their ear = 0 to 60 in no time flat. I am a good shot, I make sure the stones are a good shape and fly straight. I have no wish to hurt any more than their feelings and sense of security!

My garden is "OUT OF BOUNDS TO CATS". It is my garden and I lay down the ground rules! We encourage lots of birds into it and it is NOT to feed the local cats.

End of my story!


----------



## Digit (18 Aug 2011)

+1

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (19 Aug 2011)

+2.

But according to a lecture I received from my neighbours Wife on Wednesday. Cats have the right to roam it our gardens whether we like it or not!


----------



## flanajb (19 Aug 2011)

Paul Chapman":ufo01tz6 said:


> I can't understand what all the fuss is about :?


That's the problem. Pet owners can't comprehend that other people don't want their pets in the garden. All other wild animals are welcome in my garden, but not someones cat. My space my garden. End of. All I ask is that people respect my wishes, like I do theirs. That way, there is never any issue


----------



## gus3049 (19 Aug 2011)

flanajb":1rv6vvqk said:


> +2.
> 
> But according to a lecture I received from my neighbours Wife on Wednesday. Cats have the right to roam it our gardens whether we like it or not!


 This, of course, is total boll.cks. If a neighbour didn't want our (now four) cats in his garden, I would find a way of stopping them going over the fence.

Some pet owners DO appreciate that not everyone thinks their little darlings can do no wrong.

Perhaps she is forming a 'feline rights' organistion. Sounds looney enough. (hammer)


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Aug 2011)

I just wish that more cat/dog owners thought the same way G! 

There are LOADS of places in France that are just dog toilets because the owners will just not clear up after their pets. There are posts here all over the place that have a container with dog dung bags in them and all you have to do is take as many as you wish, use them like a glove, pick up the crottes and put them in the bins specially provided. 

Do the French do it? 

Not on yer bleedin life. 

They look inocently away as if the action isn't taking place and walk away. Be it a childrens playground where dogs are forbidden or a footpath!

Back on track. Other peoples animals, where not invited, are not welcome to use my garden as a toilet and if they are invited the owners usually clear up any mess caused..


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Aug 2011)

flanajb":3lcucbn4 said:


> Paul Chapman":3lcucbn4 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand what all the fuss is about :?
> ...



Apologies if I sounded unsympathetic towards your obvious dislike of cats but perhaps we see this from two different viewpoints. I grew up in a house which, like many houses in the Greater London area, had a cellar. If a house has a cellar there is always the potential for rats and mice and as a result we always had a cat - probably the most effective rat and mouse catcher  Even the Prime Minister has re-introduced a cat to 10 Downing Street to deal with the rat and mouse problem.

Consequently I've always been rather fond of cats and we've always had one. I do, however, understand that some people don't share my fondness. It's not really practical to ask cat owners to stop their cats from entering your garden. Cats wander where they will - I'm sure that if I gave my cat a list of gardens in which he was not welcome it wouldn't do much good. However, if you regularly give it a squirt with your hose I'm sure you will soon get the errant cat to mend it's ways - they really don't like water and are quite good at taking a hint.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## gus3049 (20 Aug 2011)

Jonzjob":4wr2aawf said:


> Do the French do it? Not on yer bleedin life.
> They look inocently away as if the action isn't taking place and walk away. Be it a childrens playground where dogs are forbidden or a footpath!



I suspect its that the French have a different attitude to bodily functions and natural products than the average Brit.

Whilst I have every sympathy with anyone who objects and as said, would try my best to avoid annoying them, my 'sensitivities' lie more in the French direction whilst maintaining a bit of my heritage by finding dog muck in public spaces disgusting. (usual jokes here, there's a meeting on schizophrenia at the town hall tonight, I've half a mind to go - did you know that two in every one person is schizophrenic?) Its more the mess on my shoes that I object to than anything.

I have no concerns with the health side of things. We have chickens, some outside, some inside the barn. Their products are everywhere and it gets used to grow our food in once its had a bit of time to 'develop'. What do people think that 90% of their food is grown in?

In my opinion, people are way too sensitive about it (including me probably - my wife doesn't seem to notice it but then she's a professional gardner and is used to all this stuff). We use no 'surface cleaners' or special cleaners to kill all known germs along with all the beneficial bits we can't see. A bit of soap and or bleach will do the job where necessary. The French still sell sensible things like concentrated bleach and hydrochloric acid in the supermarkets as they believe its up to us to choose what we do rather than legislate against us being careless.

When we were kids, we played with dirt, had animal products in it for sure. No doubt ate worms and flies too. There weren't a hundred and one different potions to sterilise our environment. Healthy immune systems resulted. I think there is a growing realisation that all this overprotection is a large contributing factor to the rise of allergies and health problems.

Our sensitivities have been fostered by advertising and commercial pressures not reality. Its not 'disgusting' it just 'is'.

I'm not immune to all the pressures but I'm working on it.


----------



## flanajb (20 Aug 2011)

gus3049":1609jb90 said:


> Perhaps she is forming a 'feline rights' organistion. Sounds looney enough. (hammer)


 I think you are onto something there. I have made a number of suggestions about how to keep it out. She then replies "I spoke to the cat protection league" and they say ... is cruel.

Still, I am now looking out my patio doors at my new fence. If you can picture the film 'Escape from New York' you should get an idea of what it looks like :lol:


----------



## studders (20 Aug 2011)

flanajb":1jmfltuw said:


> I am now looking out my patio doors at my new fence. If you can picture the film 'Escape from New York' you should get an idea of what it looks like :lol:



Don't get complacent Flan, they're cunning devils these Moggies; I expect that by now they will have formed a committee and are as we speak digging two tunnels, one for you to _'find'_ and the other the 'real' tunnel.


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Aug 2011)

I think I already mentioned that whilst I was looking after my son's dog, I saw very few of the usual cats in my garden. So maybe cats either don't risk it if they smell dog, or dog chases them out. The average dog doesn't stand a chance in Hades of running down a cat, but of course they still chase them. 

I get cats in my garden as a rule, but as I don't have any fine tilth, they tend not to defaecate in my plot. Also, as I don't plant out anymore, I tend not to unearth their buried treasure either. The only problem is the smell of 'Tom' in one corner! 

John


----------



## flanajb (20 Aug 2011)

The 6ft fence does mean that it can be given a good soaking without the neighbour seeing and calling the cat protection league :twisted:


----------



## Digit (20 Aug 2011)

I'm begining to think we need a Human Protection League!

Roy.


----------



## Davon (21 Aug 2011)

I've got the same problem but unfortunately no fence ( box hedging ) little bu**er goes under it.

but if I did have a fence the top of it would be coated with a mixture of grease and chillies when it licked the grease off it would get shock of it's life, but, I don't think there is a permenant answer to this problem.

Davon

( #-o ) just realised ..there may be some rspca woodworkers lurking )   I was only kidding


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Aug 2011)

Davon":4t4v84zb said:


> but if I did have a fence the top of it would be coated with a mixture of grease and chillies when it licked the grease off it would get shock of it's life, but, I don't think there is a permenant answer to this problem.



I can't believe the lengths some people will go to, to deal with a cat. No wonder they s h i t in your gardens :lol: You could try being nice to it.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Aug 2011)

Davon, 

I am a member of the RSBOHC. (Society for the Banning of Hot Chillies).

I went for a Pizza at Pizza Express and I had some kind of starter. I have been paying for it for two days! 
I wonder if your solution would work against a certain breed of teenager? 

John :twisted:


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Aug 2011)

I think that I will opt out of this thread as I think all has been said now? You know my stand on it and I am glad to say that we have the very best neighbours we could possibly have  

2 reasons that I don't hit the cats when I fire my trusty catapult at them. 

1. I don't like hurting animals, well, part from the pheasent I shot a couple of years back. Straight in the back of his head! Didn't arf taste nice :mrgreen: 

2. I would hate to alienate any of our lovely neighbours..

Tata on t his thread ccasion5:


----------

